# Head lamp night hunting light



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I am wondering about a head lamp light for night hunting to be my scanning light to keep my hands free. Do you just put in new bulb that you want into any head lamp you already have or buy a new set-up? Or what kind of hand held scanning lights should I get, are they the same as the gun mounted lights? I read the threads on night hunting and lights from advertisers on here, but didn't see that much on scanning light options specifically. I have been looking at our local advertisers on here like Shawn's Ignite set-up, Kevin's new torch, and Night Sniper's packages. Still need head lamp light info though, thanks guys.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

A10hunter said:


> I am wondering about a head lamp light for night hunting to be my scanning light to keep my hands free. Do you just put in new bulb that you want into any head lamp you already have or buy a new set-up? Or what kind of hand held scanning lights should I get, are they the same as the gun mounted lights? I read the threads on night hunting and lights from advertisers on here, but didn't see that much on scanning light options specifically. I have been looking at our local advertisers on here like Shawn's Ignite set-up, Kevin's new torch, and Night Sniper's packages. Still need head lamp light info though, thanks guys.


I use mine as a scanning and gun mount. I have a quick attachment for use on the scope. If all else fails get a hunting buddy and have him hold the light. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

So you use one light for your set-up? I will be hunting solo majority of the time, hopefully less, so I wanted to have a second light other than the one on my rifle. I did some looking around and found that I can use any light for scanning that performs well like the lights for scopes. What other scan lights are hunters using?


----------

